# Heliamphora tatei, with both brains and beauty



## TimV (Oct 28, 2011)

Heliamphora are only found on the top of "tepuis" which occur in a few South American countries. They're non active volcanoes with often impossibly steep sides, so many of the plants that grow there have only been know to science since helicopters.

So far, there have been about a dozen Heliamphora discovered. They all grow leaves in the shape of tubes which collect water, and they are have symbiotic relationships with bacteria which break down their prey. They all have "spoons" at the top which secrete nectar which attracts insects, and are position to force the insect to stand on the inner surface of the leaf, which is covered with slick, downward facing hair pointing to the reservoir where they drown and are used as food.

But Heliamphora tatei is different. Along with the other species, this one actually produces enzymes which actively break down protein.

This is one of the rarest of my plants due to it's size. They have to have bright light, but fairly cool weather, and high humidity, so it's a trick. About the most difficult to grow of the carnivorous plants, but rewarding. DIL and granddaughter for size comparison: 








---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------

Here are some other species with different shaped nectar "spoons"

IMG_0002.JPG photo - Dan photos at pbase.com
IMG_0003.JPG photo - Dan photos at pbase.com
IMG_0004.JPG photo - Dan photos at pbase.com


----------



## Berean (Oct 28, 2011)

Fantastic as usual, Tim. Thanks. And I love the red hair, too!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice. With all your carnivores, do you ever run low on bugs?


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow! How _wonderful _to see some of your family, along with the plant! Thank you so much, Tim!


----------

